# High Winds, Finding Calm Water- Rockport Tx



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

That was the name of the game last week. With winds pushing 20+ most of the week it made fishing a little rough, and tougher than usually. We managed to put together a good box of trout and a few reds on Friday. Working 2-4’ of water over mixed shell/ grass paid off. Throwing shrim up against the islands for reds. For some reason shrimp was on the menu over cut shad.
My customers were bass fishermen, so the croaker fishing was a little different for them but they got the hang of it! I did not get the typical “pile” picture but I took some great action shots! Weather man is calling for calm winds this weekend, what a treat.


----------

